# Superficial women of Dubai



## BigH84 (Dec 15, 2014)

The title really explains everything. 

I just want to know, why is it that the women in this city are looking for beach bod millionaire?

I feel so freakin invisible in this town, I don't drive a flashy car and I don't splash the tens of thousands (sometimes hundreds of thousands) at Cavalli or any of those super high end clubs in the city.

Women do no look past the surface in this town (and lets be honest, men do the same exact thing if not even worse than women). But why is it that genuine nice guys are always at the end of the list?

I mean, I could honestly say that I have a lot to offer. (I don consider myself a good looking guy) I'm not an old geezer nor am I a freshman. I'm 30 years old, I'm not of a western origin. I have a lot of family values and and i'm a little old school when it comes to a few things in life. I'm christian as well (sort of a rare breed where I come from). Please trust me when I say i'm not here to go window shopping or anything, I just wanted you to know where this super frustrated rant is coming from. 

So we're supposedly innocent till proven guilty, right? So why is every man that's not super flashy rich and have a sculptured like body is already thrown to the wolves?

Anyone care to back me up on this or am I seriously freaking out by myself ad not making any sense?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Boooo hooooo.

Has it occurred to you that maybe not all women in Dubai are superficial, but instead that you have not had success at meeting or relating to the decent ones, which means the problem might be yours and not with the women of Dubai? Sounds to me like you have a huge chip on your shoulder and that's a very unattractive quality to have which will actually repel any decent women. 

I assure you there are normal, decent people out there who are not gold diggers. Literally all my close friends have met their normal, non gold digger partners here in Dubai and so have I. I also have friends who are single simply because they don't want a serious relationship and not because they 'can't find decent men/women'. 

Finally, I've met loads of loonies (both genders) that clearly have issues, and funny enough, those are the ones who complain about not being able to find partners or are not able to hold on to relationships. Nothing to do with the city, the problem is them, obviously.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I think dizzyizzy is being too harsh on the OP 

For the OP, if you can take any consolation, it is that there are plenty of girls who keep moaning about the same thing "why are there no decent guys around?"

But yes, the skewed gender ration makes it harder for men in general, and in particular men in their 20's. The higher up the social and income strata you move, the more balanced the ratio becomes, but nevertheless, guys here have a harder time than they would in lets say Amman.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You sound whiny. Women don't like whiny.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Well... Since I'm from Jordan... Just like you, let me start by saying you are not a rare breed  there's many like you. I live in a town where most of the people are christian, and you know it's not that big deal. No need to emphasis on it.

Secondly, whatever you look for you will find. If you are desiring for (super hot artificial girls) you need to be (super hot artificial guy)... you don't simply go to a bakery to buy milk! You will not find a girl to tell her about your family values while having a drink in Cavalli!

You want a family-value girl? look good, and look somewhere else rather than high-end clubs. And one more thing to add... Don't be so soft ya zalameh!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah Bless! Which super hot woman rejected you?!

Why don't you go the traditional route? Meet people through common friends? Have you tried joining one of your Church communities...Singles for Christ or something like that where all the Christian single virgins get together?

Chances are, you won't find a wife in a night club although I'm certain there are always exceptions to this rule. Dubai in general is a tough place to develop a long lasting relationship as everything here is transitional. That being said, do not lose hope and do not give up on your values. The right one will come along soon enough. Until then, just try and keep yourself busy with activities and groups such as Internations, Meet Up, etc.

Good luck and do report back when you find your bride!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you tried meetup.com & internations, do some activities with groups of people. I can understand it's very hard for single people here, but trust me, girls here feel the same way too, frustrated at the quality of men, specially if one is looking for a serious relationship and not just a fun fling. Hang in there.

Regarding the superficiality in Dubai, that's the nature of the beast, look at any of the cities like Las vegas, LA and to a certain extent London & NYC, they have more than their fair share of ostentatious displays of wealth. Dubai is just one of those cities which has a huge concentration of wealthy folks. If there are rich men willing to spend sackloads of money on women, why shouldn't the women take advantage, all the more power to them.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Singles for Christ or something like that where all the Christian single virgins get together?


My god, that sounds such an exciting night, think I'd rather hammer nails into my eyes.

And to the OP, the superficial women hang with the superficial men, no worries, let them eat themselves and a lot of those superficial women are hookers anyway. they won't last long but there will be a high turnaround.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

BigH84 said:


> Anyone care to back me up on this or am I seriously freaking out by myself ad not making any sense?


The latter, definitely. Dubai is full of women looking for a decent guy to start a proper relationship with, you must be looking in the wrong places or approaching the wrong people. 

Lots of great suggestions above, add to the list sites like tagged.com, or speak to new people on apps like wechat. If you are a good person, looking for good people and don't approach things negatively from the outset you can't fail to meet someone of interest.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

OP - I know you are just generalizing to a certain degree which in fact holds true to a certain degree and my next comments are the same.

- Most people here think they are Hollywood Celebrities and love going home to say they live in "Dubai" blah blah blah. 
- These people care only about 2 things. MONEY & STATUS
- Most people here are 2 types of people. 1. Those that seek opportunity and getting ahead which then some get caught up and end up like the above OR 2. Those who were running away from something (bad life events, bad relationship, political instability, etc) and usually end up leaving sooner than later.

Throw all of these factors into place and yes it can be quite challenging. Chances are you're now meeting people from different countries with different values/culture/lifestyle this is not like being back home and meeting someone from the next town over. 

I love meeting new people and the "exotic" women from different countries etc. However at the end of the day Logistics and "home" is an uncertainty to most as Dubai is not a "forever" option. Everyone is here for themselves or for their family. Trying to "share" a life that is based on opportunity which here is for CAREER/MONEY is not easy nor is establishing an idea of "home" and a 5-10 year plan.

Now it is NOT impossible, not even necessarily less likely as you should have lots of things in common with most here as you yourself are here! You just need to filter excessively.

Last point to remember. Online forums are great but for the most part an area for people to complain and bring all the negative feelings and opinions out that they generally wouldn't speak of to a bunch of strangers (keyboard courage). It is also a huge area for debate. So take the feedback you get here lightly and respectfully.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry OP but I had worked this out when I was 16.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear Deidre,

I came to Dubai and I can't get a gf, please help.

Signed,
OP


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I always have a good chuckle at these kind of threads as i'm an old guy and happily married.

To me the problem is sacrifice.

Younger people today are used to having it all on their terms, and want others to fit in with them, but for themselves to be unaltered. That doesn't work. You have to give up things you want in return for giving the other things they want - so from your point of view you are going to lose out. In return you get love.

Too many young couple cannot even give up enough independence to share a bank account - i mean, wtf is that about ? I have absolutely no idea what the money i am paid by my employer goes after its in the bank account. I trust my wife - she does the accounts and i never look at them. She tells me when I can spend and not spend. Its not 'my money' or 'money I earn' as its what we as a couple get for working together to allow me to do my job and her to do what she wants to do. The concept of 'mine' and 'hers' doesn't come into the relationship because everything is 'ours'.

If you cannot share and I means share, as equals, a bank account, you'll never make it in marriage IMO, because you don;t think like a couple.

So when it comes to finding someone you are like a jigsaw piece looking for another person to fit right up against you, but complaining that nobody fits, when in fact its you that is the odd shape and you need to change more than they do.

Oh, and stop chasing brainless tarts - it'll never work out, because they are brainless and shallow.


----------



## Adour (Sep 26, 2014)

Assuming you don't just want a good-looking hook-up...

Be the flame not the moth:

Do things you enjoy doing and you will meet like-minded people, you will be happy and they will see you happy and they will want to be happy with you.

Be a local somewhere, build relationships, I have found that most groups (being transitional) are quiet happy to chat to a friendly stranger, just ask to join them. If they say no then no big deal. Your confidence in yourself and your surroundings will be attractive in itself after a while.

'Chasing' a girl who doesn't want you it unlikely to work out even if you wear her down 

Good luck (and enjoy yourself)


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Get a grip, OP. Dubai is awash with women, both ones looking for a meal ticket and nice ones too! 

Get on Tinder and if you're not a moose they'll come flocking!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> I always have a good chuckle at these kind of threads as i'm an old guy and happily married.
> 
> To me the problem is sacrifice.
> 
> ...


So said the MAMIL

:eyebrows:


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't buy it the OP is 30. Perhaps 18 or something.


----------



## Smythy82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Stop lloking for a wife and taking life so seriously. Go out and have some fun... your in Dubai! You will people... lots of people.... doing whatever it is you find fun. 

If you lucky one of these women will tick all the boxes...if not just continue having fun!

One thing that certainly wont help is discussing it on a site like this.

If you insist on internet involvment sign up for match .com


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Just my 2 cent ramble - OP, Dubai has too many women to choose from! And best of all, most are genuinely in the same position, new, been here a while, and enjoying being here. However, if you're referring to the creme de la creme Arab decent off the charts 10's, with perfect bodies, hips for days, flawless everything, that are complete and absolute stunners, you have no shot. These specific dimes work in nice offices throughout Dubai, are in ultra high demand and usually get paid 50k+ dhs a month to be eye candy in the office or side pieces to the filthy rich. They are generally considered untouchable. These women aside, there are thousands of awesome females that are very down to Earth, vets or new in town, that would love to make friends and have a good time. The best way to meet them is to just be social, make friends, network and have fun. If you spark up a conversation, just be yourself. Don't come off with the insecure, "I'm looking for a serious relationship", "I'm having a hard time" attitude. They will run from you. No one wants to be around a basket case. People want to have fun when their not working and migrate to people that give off a festive, fun vibe. If you are looking to meet women cold (no intro), stroll by the clubs or bars a bit late, skip the VVVVVVIP Platinum Diamond $1000 a bottles places, focus on the not too pretentious spots. (note - you will probably need to be accompanied by a female in most nice clubs if you are not dialed in) Remember, be sincere, fun, friendly, introduce yourself, spark up a convo, get introduced to people, introduce her and her friends to your friends, groove for a while and if and ONLY if there's a connection, pass her your phone and ask her put her number to keep in touch. There are PACKS of cuties rolling around, so you may be blocked out sometimes by friends, but just roll with it, say have fun, maybe I'll see you later and walk away. Don't be clingy, weird, aggressive, keep it fun and casual. It's also OK to meet other dudes from time to time as well. The idea is to make friends and without expecting anything except cool vibes and fun. Any house party I've ever been invited to has had cute single women looking to make new friends. Just keep it light and don't be creepy!


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey OP

Please ignore the trolls , many of them flame you because they get bullied in real life so they come here to act tough.. they are nothing but internet keyboard warriors.

I am 23 years old Christian Palestinian who moved to dubai recently and somehow I can relate of what you say.. people are different here it's not like back home, but you can't generalize not everyone is the same.

I suggest to volunteer in animal shelters.. children hospitals you will find genuine, nice ,down to earth people there.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

nagib_91 said:


> I suggest to volunteer in animal shelters.. children hospitals you will find genuine, nice ,down to earth people there.


Or join sports clubs where people genuinely have things in common - don't expect much out of the bar life here.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Or join sports clubs where people genuinely have things in common - don't expect much out of the bar life here.


or if that doesn't work try dubizzle.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

nagib_91 said:


> Please ignore the trolls , many of them flame you because they get bullied in real life so they come here to act tough.. they are nothing but internet keyboard warriors.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

*sighs*


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Oh, and stop chasing brainless tarts - it'll never work out, because they are brainless and shallow.


Nothing against brainless tarts in the short term - when I was young and single, of course. Indeed, there is much to be said for them in such circumstances, I have found.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Well being married and over here with my wife, this doesn't really effect me, but have to say it does seem common place from my experience and listening to others.... in our case we are here, we have a plan, and we live pretty much the same lifestyle we did in the UK.... in fact its actually cheaper to live here than back home based on our findings....

I guess it all depends on what your reasons are for being here... we have ours and other people's may differ


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

On the other hand, at least with a superficial woman you know where you stand with them, they look gorgeous, eye candy on your arm, you get to do all sorts of things to that wonderful body and in return she gets lots of handbags and shoes.

Then when you've had enough trade them in for a different model.

Simples.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

True words of wisdom and experience from someone from my generation it would appear. 

Far too many brain dead celebrity-wannabies who will leave in a no better situation than when they arrived


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*mutual parasitism, anyone?*

Sounds like the definition of a beautifully symbiotic relationship. 




The Rascal said:


> On the other hand, at least with a superficial woman you know where you stand with them, they look gorgeous, eye candy on your arm, you get to do all sorts of things to that wonderful body and in return she gets lots of handbags and shoes.
> 
> Then when you've had enough trade them in for a different model.
> 
> Simples.


----------

